

Ask HN: App developers, did you hire a graphic designer? - submachine

For those of you developed a mobile application and released it, did you hire a graphic designer? If not, were you able to make an aesthetically pleasing UI without one? I am working on a side project and would possibly like to release the app, but am not sure if it is necessary to hire a graphic designer or not. I guess this can apply to web apps as well
======
josephlord
No I didn't hire a graphic designer but I wouldn't say my apps were a
commercial success either although it has achieved 4.5* average rating in the
App Store.

As to whether the app[0] or the website[1] is aesthetically pleasing you be
the judge of that. I went for a very bare simple look using the standard
controls.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/app/fast-lists-checklists-
for/id481...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/fast-lists-checklists-
for/id481282554)

[1] [http://human-friendly.com/](http://human-friendly.com/)

